# Coracoclavicular Ligament Repair



## kellit21 (Apr 3, 2017)

I have a physician who completed an ORIF of a distal clavicle fracture as well as a coracoclavicular ligament repair. Does anyone know if we can charge for the ligament repair or would it be included in the orif?


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Apr 4, 2017)

I think I came across this once and the CA ligament repair bundled if I remember right.


----------



## kellit21 (Apr 5, 2017)

Ok, thank you! I thought myself that it was included but I just needed some reassurance!


----------

